# As seen from the back porch



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

ON various nights the Lord's handiwork is always amazing!!

And The Sky was on Fire










Heavenly Gold










Just inspiring


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow those are gorgeous pictures!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

what a view!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

WOW those are some beautiful pictures. I never get tired of looking at the sky. The colours and the clouds with their different shapes and sizes. We are such a small speck in the grand scheme of things. We sure do like in an amazing world. Thanks for the pictures Andy.


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's to enjoying your favorite beverage and the company of your best friend and just relaxing and taking a deep breath watching god's handiwork.

Thanks for the pics...reminds me I need to take the time and enjoy life.


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

this past weekend when i went to pennsylvania for a road trip we went to a drive in movie theatre to see the simpsons. we parked my brothers ******* truck backwards and laid in the bed to watch the movie. halfway through i happened to look up and i swear i could see more stars in the sky than ive ever seen before. i snuggled up with diva and stared up untill we passed out. i woke up when the movie was over...good thing i saw it in the theatres a on openeing day

very nice pics. i love photography


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i wish we had skies like that here... i have never seen the sky so red before!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Beautiful!!!!!!!! Great pics.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

awsome pics andy


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Fantastic:clap:


----------

